# Call me crazy!



## wizsard (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got back, 75 miles out, 10 dolphin each, 6 tuna and a Marlin tagged and on his way!!

It was more like 6' to 8'. But the fish were hungry!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Power to you sir, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

what size boat and what brand and how fast were you going.I do believe it was 6to 8. because when they say 1 to 2 its 3 to 5.I want to see pics.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun but was it worth getting your brains beat out?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, nice mess of Dolphin.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*most ppl over estimate there catch. sir that is a little more than 10 dolphin! more like 20*


----------



## wizsard (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL, All fishermen lie!! There were 4 of us,10 each.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damn!, nice mess of fish!


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

Good work!!! Where did you fish?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sammich. 










Yep. Sammich.


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

thats hardcore right there, nice catch


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *wetfeet (9/12/2009)*thats hardcore right there, nice catch


no doubt.....you guys fished in that slop out there in a 29 pro line and did pretty good.i looked at the buoys and 6 foot is sporty in a 29.at least they were far apart but still sporty.congrats on the catch


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Dang man, can't argue with that! Thats one heckova run in those seas. Way to go.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

YOU SAID IT RIGHT... THAT WAS CRAZY RIGHT THERE.







BUT IT PAID OFF WITH A GREAT CATCH. BEEN THERE DOE THAT. MY HATS OFF TO YA. GLAD YOU MADE THE DAY END UP SAFE.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice catch. Tough deal on the big marlin though.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

In the topic it said "call me crazy" OK your crazy. I have made that run several times and I am amaze that you were able to complete a trip like that in 6-8 foot seas on a 29 foot proline. And be back at the dock to post at 6:15 pm in sunny conditions. 75 miles out while banging the boat with a speed of let's guess 15 equal around 5 hours out. And unless the seas dropped thats 5 hours back. 2 hours to fight and lose a est 500# marlin. now we are up to 12 hours. It would be niceto know the time spent on the est 300# marlin that was tagged and release. I am only guessing here 1 hour. If so now we are up to 13 hours.It would also be nice to know how long ittook you and your crew to catch and boat the dolphin and tuna? Let's guess again 2 more hours. That would be around 15 hours on the trip. If the hours are right that would have you leaveing a pass at around 3 am in 6-8 foot seas in the dark. FANTASTIC Post. Gene Team Recess


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Did I miss somethingor is it the first of April??


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am with Gene on this one, but if it happened, My hat goes off to you! I would not have even considered going out, much less to the outer canyon!



MScontender


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Wizsard (9/12/2009)*Just got back, 75 miles out, 10 dolphin each, 6 tuna and a Marlin tagged and on his way!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was more like 6' to 8'. But the fish were hungry!!






Yup. Raise the BS flag on this one...



Looks like that photo is copyrighted too!



http://www.brentyocom.com/photography/obx/mahimahi2.jpg



Wizsard, you sir are a thief and a liar!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Sam Roberts (9/12/2009)**most ppl over estimate there catch. sir that is a little more than 10 dolphin! more like 20*




You cant count either...LOL..


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

the first thing that i thought was that the 29 proline with 150's would be really underpowered....nice try, but i thought BS when i first read the post...have to agree with some of the others...:moon


----------

